# strange system corruption FreeBSD 9.0



## ditra (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am in the middle of a really creepy problem with my new FreeBSD box. I would appreciate any ideas about what the hell happened.

I've installed FreeBSD 9.0 from CD on IBM System x3550 server (with RAID-5 on 4 hard drives) and moved on it the most of configs from my old FreeBSD (8.2) box, and everything seemed to work fine for some days. Long story short, today I realised, that I can't login neither through ssh nor console, some third-party software doesn't work, and most of the utilities from the base system don't work either.

My /usr/sbin and /usr/libdata are completely gone, /usr/libexec is empty, /usr/bin contains only a dtrace directory and librt.so.1, many files from /usr/bin are gone, /usr/src contains only the directory with my kernel config (there was all sources) and /usr/ports contains only ports I've installed.

Time of access to all deleted or semi-deleted directories is almost the same, but I didn't find any weird actions in logs. First, I thought that portsnap (run by cron) somehow corrupted my system, but it was executed like eight hours earlier. No one but me has access to this box, so it's unlikely a mean joke.

So, please, please, help me. I really do not know what I'm supposed to do now. I can't find out why this happened, so it would be useless just reinstall system -- I'll have this situation again. All this stuff repeated twice -- so it is not some kind of glitch (last time a cvsuped sources and ports and thought it was the reason of crash).


----------

